# Forza Horizon



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

holy sheetballs it looks good!

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_forza_horizon_vidoc_intro_to_horizon-28250_en.html


----------



## USTBUTLER (Sep 2, 2012)

It looks bang on  just hope they keep all the BMW models that were on before 

S,butler


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks awesome! Allot like test drive unlimited but only way better!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks brilliant, can't wait but also can't help feeling it's going to be criticised for glamorising street racing?


----------



## Iladtani (Sep 10, 2012)

This is going to be amazing! Everything TDU should have been..


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> looks brilliant, can't wait but also can't help feeling it's going to be criticised for *glamorising street racing*?


I doubt there'll be any Ferrari's in it for that reason :thumb: They dont tend to like their cars in games unless theyre ontrack.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GR33N said:


> I doubt there'll be any Ferrari's in it for that reason :thumb: They dont tend to like their cars in games unless theyre ontrack.


I hope not.. but I suspect your right!

Forza without Ferrari's just won't be Forza at all!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

loving the addition of rally tracks


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Per ordered


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can't help but feel it's a borderline Need for Speed game....

Forza was (imo) a true racing fan's game, proper track racing simulation.
This just doesn't seem like a Forza game to me (but I will still buy it and probably enjoy it, just not what I'd want from Forza)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good. I don't have a console but it does seem that all the decent racing games are on them. I can't think of one I'd bother with on PC. I bought NFS Shift when it came out and it was totally gash. The physics where shocking.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

GR33N said:


> I doubt there'll be any Ferrari's in it for that reason :thumb: They dont tend to like their cars in games unless theyre ontrack.


There's been 5 Ferraris announced so far that will appear in the game :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Certi said:


> There's been 5 Ferraris announced so far that will appear in the game :thumb:


really, thats unusual, ferrari have changed their tune lately then :lol: money speaks over degrading their brand haha

Still not complaining, sounds fun to me :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I just hope they keep Forzas physics. If it steers like NFS then it will be ****e!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got it on pre-order but don't know how good it will be.


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> I just hope they keep Forzas physics. If it steers like NFS then it will be ****e!


I've read up on it and its just the same physics but on a different landscape. The demo is being released on 9th Oct to download, one to watch out for!


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the demo of this. Current forza physics but on the open road would be excellent.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a bad feeling this game will be bit of a let down it looks a bit like need for speed and the last one of those was terrible (i hope im proved wrong)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the idea of Forza physics and driving realistic handling cars on open road or road based tracks. 

What I don't like the idea of is making some over the top arcade game where smashing through barriers and making stupid jumps is the aim of the game.

If it's realistic on road based racing then I'm looking forward too it. Won't pre-order it just yet though.


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a reminder forza horizon demo is out tomorrow via Xbox live download:thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Demo is now on the market place 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

John74 said:


> Demo is now on the market place
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


Mine is currently downloading  :lol:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok would help if I could swap all the gears etc in to the same positions as forza 4 :banghead:

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

wish i had gold then i could download it. looks like ive got to wait a couple days. cant wait for the full game to come out looks well better than TDU2 or NFS


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Feels more like Need for Speed than Forza when I played it yesterday. Very arcadey


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok like it better now I have all the clutch , handbrake , gears etc set up the same as forza 4 but not blown away by this demo as much as I thought I would be . I will buy it but I think it will be left on the shelf after a few weeks as it just feels to much arcade style for me 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

John74 said:


> Ok like it better now I have all the clutch , handbrake , gears etc set up the same as forza 4 but not blown away by this demo as much as I thought I would be . I will buy it but I think it will be left on the shelf after a few weeks as it just feels to much arcade style for me
> 
> Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


It's a shame we aren't able to try the upgrade stuff on the demo.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just bought my copy for £7 with release day delivery


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Just bought my copy for £7 with release day delivery


Do explain....?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

VXR.Tom said:


> Do explain....?


Microsoft expertzone. It's a reward thing Microsoft do for people who sell their products


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just had a quick go of the demo and it's not too bad. 
I like the idea of the speed traps and trying to get your fastest lap but I find the handling a bit too arcade like.

I'm still undecided if I'm going to buy it yet, I've only just got Fifa 13 and I've hardly played that yet.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I won't be bothering with it, thought it was bobbins. I love FM4, will keep ploughing on with that.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Just tried the demo its a bit nfs with the arcade stule handling instead of simulation graphics arnt as good cant really hear the engine properly even with the music turned down ill buy it but not the vip one just the basic run of the mill copy.

Forza will not be beaten for being on a track leave all this stuff to arcade nfs games. Forza 4 is still best


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Forza 4 is dull. Doesn't help that I have spent over 600 hours on it though :lol:


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Tank said:


> Just tried the demo its a bit nfs with the arcade stule handling instead of simulation graphics arnt as good cant really hear the engine properly even with the music turned down ill buy it but not the vip one just the basic run of the mill copy.
> 
> Forza will not be beaten for being on a track leave all this stuff to arcade nfs games. Forza 4 is still best


Tank did you leave the steering on arcade or simulation mode haha!!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Spent months looking forward to this and my expectations lowered with pretty much every review I saw. Once the demo came out it was the final nail in the coffin and I've cancelled my preorder.

I have no idea how many hours I've spent on FM4, I dread to think! I'll stick to that, since I mainly do drifting and on this they've made it so that a 2 year old can drift a car.

Shame, as this sounded like the perfect game for me, sadly they just wanted to try and steal the NFS/Test Drive customers. I hope it'll bite them in the a*se and they'll learn for next time round!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

VXR.Tom said:


> Tank did you leave the steering on arcade or simulation mode haha!!


No mate wasn't in arcade was normal like i usually have it on f4. Im still going to buy it though for a laugh. But cars on the road that aren't racing pee me off


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

bildo said:


> Spent months looking forward to this and my expectations lowered with pretty much every review I saw. Once the demo came out it was the final nail in the coffin and I've cancelled my preorder.
> 
> I have no idea how many hours I've spent on FM4, I dread to think! I'll stick to that, since I mainly do drifting and on this they've made it so that a 2 year old can drift a car.
> 
> Shame, as this sounded like the perfect game for me, sadly they just wanted to try and steal the NFS/Test Drive customers. I hope it'll bite them in the a*se and they'll learn for next time round!


I certainly wouldn't pay £40 for it but for £12 I can't complain


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just played the demo..this seems to be the game test drive 2 should have been.i hope it is.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

:look:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I got the demo last week... I'm really disappointed as a Forza game tbh..

I'll likely get it when the price drops/find it 2nd hand for £25 or less, until then I am not buying it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Been playing it today.

It's awesome.
Normal modification and forza stuff just no actual tuning like proper tuning. Which frankly sucks.

The game is very pretty and night time driving is awesome and the tyre smoke is much better than f4. The menus are very need for speed and they have taken a fair bit from other games.

The best part........multiplayer free roaming.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

tbh I think I'd prefer a need for speed game, if I'm doing street racing I want big bodykits and stupidly modified "tuner" cars, not subtle modified Ferrari's and dodge vipers.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> Been playing it today.
> 
> It's awesome.
> Normal modification and forza stuff just no actual tuning like proper tuning. Which frankly sucks.
> ...


no gears? no camber settings etc?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

durmz said:


> no gears? no camber settings etc?


That's right.
You can put upgrades on but cannot change settings. It sucks so all fwd/4wd cars understeer and rwd oversteer


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats absolutely ridiculous, that single piece of information has made sure I wont be buying this game.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well that's saved me a few £ , think I will pass if I carnt tune anything 

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

You think about it though its only a demo they arnt going to show you everything. Like forza 4 demo you could only change the tyre settings on the 458 you never know.

Im actually going to buy it because i need something else to play on


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Tank said:


> You think about it though its only a demo they arnt going to show you everything. Like forza 4 demo you could only change the tyre settings on the 458 you never know.
> 
> Im actually going to buy it because i need something else to play on


I do know as I have had the full game since Friday. Didn't bother with the demo because I knew I would get the full game early


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Ah sod it ill still buy it need something new lol


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rented it from blockbuster if any good i may buy the limited edition


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

So. Who has bought it and what do you think?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I've hired it, thank god I didn't buy it. A real disappointment for me but I'll give it some more time.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I also rented it incase. Its just not a thorough bred forza game, its a digital playground game to compete with need for speed, its half decent mindless fun but no where near the mileage lf a proper forza game


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a real shame as I was really interested in this.

Loved the idea of Forza physics and driving on roads or road based tracks. I don't want an arcade game.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I think it's brilliant.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually didn't like the demo at all, ended up buying it because I had an HMV voucher to use that expired at Christmas.

After playing it I actually REALLY enjoy it, I genuinely thought I'd end up playing it once and sticking it on eBay and I've since racked up about 8 or 9 hours playing it!

Admittedly it's getting a tad repetitive now, but then again so do most racing games. One thing I REALLY like is that the wheels actually look good! On Forza 4 for me there was only a few sets of wheels that actually looked good, most of them looked nothing like the genuine thing and were a complete joke. Glad to see they've realised that and hopefully it'll be integrated on Forza 5!

Nothing more enjoyable than going for a cruise with the interior mode on and driving sensibly then absolutely hooning it around traffic. It's not perfect, and it is fairly arcadey but I've got about 4 cars that I've got just how I want (Ferarri F40C, AE86, Radical and a E-Type Jag barn find) and I can have a great time on it.


----------



## aslz78 (Sep 3, 2012)

Whats it like VS Forza 4? which got a bit repetitive after a while. So is it more of an open world now, like the need for speed games?


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

I got it 2 days ago and it's crap compared to Forza4.

Not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

I have it and am really enjoying it. I am a big fan of Forza 4 and the realism of it, and no FH isn't AS much a sim as 4, but I find it a decent compromise. The real world is a lot more varied and fun to explore than tracks. To be honest, FH isn't a replacement for 4, but an alternative and I will play both depending what I am wanting.

Is there a DW Forza Horizon Car Club set up yet for this? If not we should sort one, gift eachother cars etc etc.


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Car Club created:

Name: Detailing World
Tag: DetW

JOIN!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

ill join when i get live and buy it lol, rented it to see if its was any good and couldn't keep off it got some great cars on there..


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Got it and I love it but I do have some gripes too. 

1, woman gets on your breasts when you go into a race and need to downgrade, she says the same thing every time plus she keeps reminding me she has give me big money and I should go spend it... does my box in.

2, the whole horizon upgrade/paint/buy system is gash. Say if you wanted some new wheels, drive over to the dax garage, wanna see if it looks good with those wheels but with a new paint, drive over to paint shop etc etc.

3, having no tweaking of settings, they say it is because you cannot fine tune a car for the whole of the map i.e there are too many variables but it would be nice to adjust overall gear ratios/camber etc.

4, if you are fast tracking to somewhere like the garage why not just enter you in it instead of loading you outside to only have to load into the garage?!?!
Do not get me wrong I still enjoy it but those things get on my wick.


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

Joined the car club


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I love it! Pretty much completed it now though. All I need to do is complete the street races and PR stunts and then it'll be 100% complete.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

chris3boro said:


> Car Club created:
> 
> Name: Detailing World
> Tag: DetW
> ...


Add me!

Gamertag: McQueen1977


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rally add-on due on 18th dec 5 new rally cars, new events and more cant wait see if ive got this for xmas


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Reckon I could almost straight swap halo 4 for this at game or the likes?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

durmz said:


> Reckon I could almost straight swap halo 4 for this at game or the likes?


Personally I would keep halo


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Bit bored of halo tbh


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

just got for xmas with 3 months live, i'll join club after..


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

forza horizon £25 Morrisons and £25 at Game. Just bought a copy today (impulse buy).

A bit naff compared to all singing and dancing forza 4, but quite enjoyable in a 'casual' sort of way.

Is there a DW team tag???


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

17 hours and the game is completed with only a few things left to find/do

all in all i found it quite enjoyable and something different


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

requested to join the club

gamertag is dalzo


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

anyone from DW on FH then?

Nearly done all the roads, picked up 70 or so of the discount signs, and slowly making my way around the game.

Not really done any tuning yet, but reckon that a quick bash at manual tuning is going to be loads better than doing 'auto upgrade' etc.

Anyway, I might be on later on - look for 'hillmanimpster' (my gamertag) and I'll come for a spin.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

impster said:


> anyone from DW on FH then?
> 
> Nearly done all the roads, picked up 70 or so of the discount signs, and slowly making my way around the game.
> 
> ...


As above I have got it and done all the races and drive on all the roads.

Was up to 29th in the world on the one speed camera but got bored of it quite quickly so haven't been on in a few days.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

uploaded my 458 and xkrs to the club, not the best but ill try and get one or 2 other cars up


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Picked this up last week, had a couple of days play before my Xbox died.

Have to admit I've enjoyed what I've played of the game so far. At first it was a bit showy for my liking, considering Forza 4 is quite subtle and 'grown up' but actually the Horizon gameplay is similar enough to be good but with enough arcade feel to be different. 

At least the same tuning options are available all be it without the ability to tweak the more techy options. So far quite pleased with it. :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Missus bought me this for xmas.

So far enjoying it...agree with most that its not as good as Forza 4 but then i dont think its meant to be i suspect Forza 5 is on its way this is just a stop gap to show the TDU and NFS guys how to make a proper driving game


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

One thing I did notice about how the cars drive is that they've set the handling of the cars up in such a way that they are more forgiving.

Where Forza 4 needs you to brake, turn, accelerate etc at all the right times, as you would in real life. In Horizon, you can take more liberties and not end up smashing your car up. If you accidentally overshoot a corner you can get it back together a bit more easily. Certainly seems to work better when racing round the roads.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

they are a lot more less prone to spin out if on the accelerator pedal to early.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Been giving it a few more races this morning, the less twitchy handling is actually just right. Although I have set my steering to simulation so it feels a bit more lifelike.

Must admit though the gameplay does seem to encourage more of a yank the handbrake up and drift it style of driving which is a laugh.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

So basically it's just become need for speed..

Open world, traffic, coppers etc etc.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I guess it's a good blend of the two. It's like Forza 4 but less serious. I love Forza 4 but Horizon keeps enough of the good elements to keep me happy but it's a refreshing change from the technicality of the full on Forza games. 

You have no cops but there is some traffic but you only come across them if you choose to drive round the map, otherwise you enter race events.


----------

